# Anybody Else Enjoy Falcon Pipes?



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

I have been smoking pipe tobacco for about 6 - 8 months and I have already acquired about 25 pipes. Mostly estate pipes that were reconditioned by an amateur (myself). Lately I have been gravitating to my Falcon pipes when I am in the mood for Pipe tobacco that contains cigar leaf, (Dominican Glory, Havana Daydream, Key Largo, Billy Bud etc) Anyone else enjoy their Falcon pipes? 

Below are my five falcons, last one is my Woebe Radiator Pipe which I like to use with my Virginias !


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

The only one I have is actually a Grabow, unfortunately the threads are stripped on the bowl and I haven’t been able to find a replacement.


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

Hi OneStrangeOne, I have seen quite a few Grabow Vikings on Fleabay. You may be able to find a new old bowl on there. Hope this helps,


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow! At this rate you'll have fifty pipes by the end of the year. I've seen some vids about Falcon pipes on YouTube. They seem like an interesting concept, as do Peterson system pipes and reverse calabashes. Sincere question: what do your Falcon pipes do better than your regular ones? Do they actually produce a cooler, dryer smoke?


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

Hi Piper, The falcons tend to produce a cooler, dryer smoke like you mentioned. I also tend to smoke these a little faster than my traditional Briar pipes. Briar pipes are mostly a morning pipe for me. I mostly smoke pipe tobacco with cigar leaf in the falcons. By the way, I also like to use EA Carey magic inch pipes and Yellow Bole AiroGrate pipes for my Cigar Leaf pipe tobacco also. I have found that the yellow bole AiroGrate tends to produce the driest and coolest smoke from all the others. All these pipes are estate pipes and were bought on fleabay for about $15 plus shipping and reconditioned to my best of my ability by following instructions on youtube. Thus I could coolect them fairly quickly with a reasonable investment. One good thing I found about these estate pipes is that they are basically broken in and it just takes a couple of bowls before they are smoking nice! But I enjoy them all depending on my mood. I hope this helps, please keep in mind I am fairly new to the Pipes.


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

Here is a pic of My Yello Bole AiroGrate pipes and Ea Carey Pipes. The two Yello Boles are on the left and the 4 Carey's are on the right.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I have one that I really enjoy. I just wish the extra bowls were cheaper. They cost more than the pipe










My Falcon after smoking Brown Bogie in it...


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

Hi GigMaster, I understand about the boles. LOL


----------



## onehandymanjeff (9 mo ago)

rvillegachapa said:


> I have been smoking pipe tobacco for about 6 - 8 months and I have already acquired about 25 pipes. Mostly estate pipes that were reconditioned by an amateur (myself). Lately I have been gravitating to my Falcon pipes when I am in the mood for Pipe tobacco that contains cigar leaf, (Dominican Glory, Havana Daydream, Key Largo, Billy Bud etc) Anyone else enjoy their Falcon pipes?
> 
> Below are my five falcons, last one is my Woebe Radiator Pipe which I like to use with my Virginias !


I love my Falcon pipes. They're all I smoke and all I have smoked for the past thirty nine years. My Falcon pipe and Borkum Riff, Cherry Cavendish tobacco.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Never got around to trying a Falcon pipe. Seems like a nifty way of reducing heat and moisture but doubt I'll have room in my collection for one. Welcome to the forum. If you think you might stick around, go the Pipe Puffers Introduction Thread and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

There's always room for one more pipe.

Although not in my collection, mainly because my family is going to murder me if I get any more "stuff" that is not "strictly necessary."

Dunno what they're all uptight about...


----------



## RoperLegacy (4 mo ago)

rvillegachapa said:


> I have been smoking pipe tobacco for about 6 - 8 months and I have already acquired about 25 pipes. Mostly estate pipes that were reconditioned by an amateur (myself). Lately I have been gravitating to my Falcon pipes when I am in the mood for Pipe tobacco that contains cigar leaf, (Dominican Glory, Havana Daydream, Key Largo, Billy Bud etc) Anyone else enjoy their Falcon pipes?
> 
> Below are my five falcons, last one is my Woebe Radiator Pipe which I like to use with my Virginias !


I’ve been looking at this lately, do they smoke drier than briar?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I have one that i dont use often, not sure i would say it smokes drier than a briar but it dose collect some moisture and the ring mops up some, i will say it smokes cooler, if you do get one dont buy the rings, just use pipe cleaners cut to length and made into a circle of the right size.


----------



## RoperLegacy (4 mo ago)

Fusion said:


> I have one that i dont use often, not sure i would say it smokes drier than a briar but it dose collect some moisture and the ring mops up some, i will say it smokes cooler, if you do get one dont buy the rings, just use pipe cleaners cut to length and made into a circle of the right size.


thank you sir!


----------

